# E-unit help



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I have several tenders where the pawl keeps getting stuck in the up position. I have followed Tom Barker's advice and still have the problem. Do any of you have any suggestions?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would try oiling the ends, There could be a buildup on the ends , just enough to stop the works. After oiling work the drum a lot maybe it will clean out enough to fix the problem. Otherwise the metal works may need a tweek here or a bend there.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

I have heard of folks filing the edge of the plate where the pawl makes contact and that this smoothing can keep the pawl from sticking.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the world of Flyer e-units. This is a typical problem. What I do with all my rebuilds of the e-unit is to first remove it from the tender chassis, and then hose it down with CRC Lectra-Motive electrical cleaner, the non-flammable version.. Works great on your tracks too. Remove the fingers, and the drum.. I then polish the drum with a bright boy, and also polish the inside of the e-unit where the drum lives. I then take a rolled up piece of sandpaper, about 600 grit of a little finer, and polish up the drum axle holes. While the drum is out, I'll bend the little brass finger on the pawl towards the drum. After all, it's been used for over 50 years, and is probably bent after all those years.I will also polish the small brass finger with a jewelers file or something similar to remove any burrs on the finger, and also on the edges of the area where the finger moves. Don't forget to polish up the axles on the drum itself to remove any rust, corrosion, etc. The tiniest drop of oil then goes on the finger pivot point, and on the drum axle holes.. You want to run the e-unit as dry as possible as any amount of dirt/oil/grease will cause it to malfunction.Make sure the proper tension is on the fingers also. this should return your e-unit to it's proper operation. If not, keep a 6 foot broom handle handy to wack the tender shell if the e-unit sticks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

All great advice. I like the broom recommendation. Use these tips and keep working on it till they work smoothly. Don't put tender shell back on till they work correctly. The axle
holes have to be clean and oiled.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Flyernut is the go to guy when it comes to rebuilding AF engines and reverse units. He's probably done more than some of the original employees that worked for Gilbert. I'm not so sure about the broom handle though, seems a little heavy handed. Well, maybe in my hands. Usually a little tap on the coal pile works. Just remember some of the transformers don't drop to zero volts when turned down which can keep the reverse unit from cycling.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You guys are too kind,lol...As Cramden has stated, some transformers will keep a small shot of juice going into the e-unit. What I recommend, when going from forward to reverse is to shut off the throttle to zero, then increase the throttle to full, then back down to off, and then throttle up to the next direction. I realize this isn't the cure in this case as the small brass finger is hanging up while moving, but it's just something I do when changing direction.. We must remember that the small finger is in the up position the whole time the engine is moving, and when the power is interrupted, the finger SHOULD drop down; in this case the finger doesn't drop. Check for burrs on the finger or check for any pinch points that might hold the finger up.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Flyernut is the go to guy when it comes to rebuilding AF engines and reverse units. He's probably done more than some of the original employees that worked for Gilbert. I'm not so sure about the broom handle though, seems a little heavy handed. Well, maybe in my hands. Usually a little tap on the coal pile works. Just remember some of the transformers don't drop to zero volts when turned down which can keep the reverse unit from cycling.


I actually read that little tid-bit years ago in a model train magazine.. Just a little tap on the coal pile will drop the finger.Funny, I NEVER had any problems with reverse units when I was a kid back in the 50's!!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks to all. :appl: I will advise my progress. I am very good at giving tenders a thump, have had lots of practice.:laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> I actually read that little tid-bit years ago in a model train magazine.. Just a little tap on the coal pile will drop the finger.Funny, I NEVER had any problems with reverse units when I was a kid back in the 50's!!


I don't remember having problems with them back when I was a kid either, but Dad usually ran them and we just looked at them until we got old enough to be trusted. Maybe it's old age, because I don't remember having any problems with my body as a kid but times sure have changed.:hah:


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks to all:appl: I was able to get two working properly! Special thanks to Flyernut, his post is now in my repair manual.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> Thanks to all:appl: I was able to get two working properly! Special thanks to Flyernut, his post is now in my repair manual.


Glad it worked out for you my friend.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

dooper, glad you got 2 of them working. flyernut is my go to guy for repairs.
I call him my AF guru. Thanks flyernut for all your help. I run a tab with him, LOL.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> dooper, glad you got 2 of them working. flyernut is my go to guy for repairs.
> I call him my AF guru. Thanks flyernut for all your help. I run a tab with him, LOL.


Your tab is still very small,lol!!


----------

